

Ask HN : Freeze that page  - xvillain

Don&#x27;t you hate it when something steals your focus ? Some websites have become nigh unreadable with all the singing and dancing flash, gifs, auto-play and what not in the margins, popping up left, right and center, vying for you attention and distracting you. Wouldn&#x27;t be great to have a plug-in that &#x27;freezes&#x27; a page so you can actually read its content without all that jazz ? Is there such a thing and if not, what would be a good approach to go about creating one ?
======
wazari972
I totally agree with you, and I'll also looking for such a tool. Here is the
way I deal with css/js/html animation (here with Firefox): right click,
Inspect Element, find the DIV holding the moving elements, and REMOVE :)
Repeat if it's still moving, refresh if you removed too much! ;-)

------
gregorkas
Probably a tool that clears the page to make it readable, for example:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkii...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkiihhpojmmeghjclgihfjdjhj)

~~~
xvillain
Not bad, not exactly what I had in mind but surely useful for the more 'dense'
sites. Close...half a cigar.

------
arxanas
Readability[1] does a good job at cleaning up a page and leaving only the
textual content.

[1]: [http://readability.com](http://readability.com)

------
smartwater
Adblock, Flashblock, and Ghostery.

------
mike-cardwell
NoScript + RequestPolicy

